# "Aftershock"



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2010 às 11:32)

*China: Filme sobre terramoto de 1976 bate recorde bilheteira*

Um filme sobre o terramoto de Tangshan de 1976, considerado o mais mortífero do século XX, bateu todos os recordes de bilheteira na China para a produção nacional, informou a agência de notícias Xinhua citada pela EFE. 
"Aftershock" ("Tangshan Dadizhen", em mandarim) foi realizado por Feng Xiaogang e, ao fim de 18 dias em sala, atingiu um recorde de 60 milhões de euros de bilheteira, segundo informaram os produtores Huayi Brothers. 
Este é o 12.º filme do realizador, e conta a história de uma mulher que perdeu a filha no terramoto e reencontra-a 30 anos mais tarde. O sismo ocorreu a 28 de Julho de 1976 e atingiu os 7,8 na escola de Richter, matando mais de 240 mil pessoas. Mão Tse Tuung encontrava-se muito doente na altura – veio a morrer a 9 de Setembro – e as autoridades chineses tentaram manter em segredo a catástrofe, para que não fosse relacionada com o estado do dirigente histórico. O número de vítimas foi crescendo ao longo dos dias sem que surgissem equipas de salvamento.

*Atenção: algumas cenas do vídeo podem ser demasiado sensíveis para algumas pessoas*

*Aftershocks part 2 of 13 *
​


----------

